# kennedy case outcome!



## Bl69aze (Jul 20, 2019)

https://www.caselaw.nsw.gov.au/decision/5d141b50e4b08c5b85d8a7ec?fbclid=IwAR2AMeBWghEmMinBkP4-A7BEKKCvTGHC2Zw7OPUrgJS40g4-dBffgV_elXg

Conditions:

The offender must not commit any offence.


The offender must perform 700 hours of community service work.


The offender is to abstain from using illicit drugs.


The offender must submit to supervision by a community corrections officer.


The offender is to report to the City Community Corrections office within five days.


----------



## jahan (Jul 20, 2019)

I wonder what happened to the stolen reptiles.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jul 20, 2019)

NO GAOL TIME !!! no fines, no confiscation of property .pretty p1ss weak penalty for a multiple offender. Once again the courts show that reptiles don't count, if it was a cat or dog , different story


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jul 21, 2019)

That's Aussie justice for you... 9 lashes with a goose feather.


----------

